# Beer questions



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm clueless about beer. I can drink any kind of liquor and most wines I've tried. Only tried Budweiser, Corona, and Coors beer and didn't care for the taste of any of those. I read a little here in the forum and some on the Samuel Adams website. I think I'd like to try some of the following
Michelob Lager
Samuel Adams Boston Lager, Irish Red, Honey Porter, Boston Ale, Winter Lager, Octoberfest, etc.
Can these be purchased by the bottle to try out or do they have to be purchased as 6pk. Also, what are the average prices on these? Is there a price guide online anywhere for alot of different beers?

Also, anybody ever tried Redoak? It's made about 20 miles from where I live. I heard they closed down but not sure.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I have used this site in the past for some great information. Its similar to top25, http://www.ratebeer.com/

Some grocery stores sell single bottles (Bloom being one of them here in VA). You can also check Total Beverages, or World Market, they make a great sampler.

http://totalbeverage.net/main.asp

http://www.worldmarket.com/home.jsp


----------



## Thetpi825 (Jul 2, 2008)

I may not be legal but I'm in college and I'f you like the more dark beers I would have to suggest Amber Bock. Great taste IMO it goes really well with a steak.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Some of the wine shops also carry beer as well as some of the food stores such as food lion and ingles. For individual bottles of mrew's see if there is a Fresh Mkt near you. You can select a six pack out of the single beer. I got pyramid "Apricot Ale" albita "raspberrry wheat beer", samuel adams "summer Ale", the duck-rabbit "Porter", ant the two beers I'll rate against each other is a belgian hoegaarden "wheat beer white" and ufo unfiltered "Hefeweizen wheat beer. All followed up with a good cigar. Cost about $9 for the six pack.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Try anything from the Stone Brewery. Do you have a BevMos near buy or maybe a Trader Joes?


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

Namerifrats said:


> I'm clueless about beer. I can drink any kind of liquor and most wines I've tried. Only tried Budweiser, Corona, and Coors beer and didn't care for the taste of any of those. I read a little here in the forum and some on the Samuel Adams website. I think I'd like to try some of the following
> Michelob Lager
> Samuel Adams Boston Lager, Irish Red, Honey Porter, Boston Ale, Winter Lager, Octoberfest, etc.
> Can these be purchased by the bottle to try out or do they have to be purchased as 6pk. Also, what are the average prices on these? Is there a price guide online anywhere for alot of different beers?
> ...


There is a great website that I use for reference.

www.beeradvocate.com

Beer to me is like the cigar hobby. You try many different styles and flavors and try to find the one that best suits you. I tend to stray away from mass market beer (Bud, Coors, Miller, etc....) Sam Adams makes many different types that you can get year round and some that you can't get probably ever again. (Chocolate Bock)

I agree Stone Brewery beer is awesome! (IPA, Double Bastard, Russian Imperial Stout)

Bells Brewery makes very good beer. So does Sierra Nevada, Dogfish Head and New Holland Brewery to name a few.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

If you go to some wine shops or large beer/liquor stores they tend to have good selection to include variety sampler packs. You could treat beer similar to cigars. Just try 'em all and see what you like. I hope this helps you a bit.

P.S. Also, check your local area for brew pubs and microbrewerys that you can check out and sample some of their beer. This can be a slippery slope that you are transversing so, be careful.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Find a really good wine/beer store. We've got a couple liquor stores in my area that have 'singles' section that must be 30 ft long, 5 shelves high, and that's just the domestic microbrews. The import section is about 1/4 of that. If you find a store like that, ask for help. Chances are someone there will know what they're talking about.

With that said, I've never seen Sam Adam's singles, but they do make a sampler pack you may like.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

If you're particularly interested in Sam Adams, they have a 12-pack sampler of I think 6 different styles they make...


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Dirty Dee said:


> There is a great website that I use for reference.
> 
> www.beeradvocate.com
> 
> ...


:tpd:

Actually, I was thinking of writing exactly everything you put in your post. I had to double check to make sure I didn't write it.  Weird, man.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

see if there's a big liquor store in your area for singles. When I was dating the missus and visiting her in Boston, she introduced me to a big store that sold an incredible variety of singles. I'd buy 6 different at a time to get an idea of what I liked.

Also see if there are any brew pubs in your area so you can try beer on tap. Another great experience.



Namerifrats said:


> I'm clueless about beer. I can drink any kind of liquor and most wines I've tried. Only tried Budweiser, Corona, and Coors beer and didn't care for the taste of any of those. I read a little here in the forum and some on the Samuel Adams website. I think I'd like to try some of the following
> Michelob Lager
> Samuel Adams Boston Lager, Irish Red, Honey Porter, Boston Ale, Winter Lager, Octoberfest, etc.
> Can these be purchased by the bottle to try out or do they have to be purchased as 6pk. Also, what are the average prices on these? Is there a price guide online anywhere for alot of different beers?
> ...


----------



## Wattsie (Jun 12, 2008)

Sam Adams makes a decent beer. I think, personally, there is a bit of hype behind some of thier flavors that far exceed their flavor, but they are consistent from beer to beer and you'll rarely have a bad Sammy A.

Someone beat me to the Amber Bock suggestion since you had mentioned Michelob, this is a great beer by Michelob, the only one I really like. If you want to try some lighter flavors, go with Hoegaarden or Blue Moon (HG is better but they're similar), and if you like a little more body, try to find some Shipyard beer.

Generally, when it comes down to it there are far too many beers not enough time. One thing that I have done, was every time I'd hit the grocery store, I'd look for a 6-pack that I have never heard of or tried and buy it. Some of them I'd gobble down, and others would sit in the fridge before someone came over to take them off my hand. I can still drink and enjoy the Budweisers and Coors, but instead of turning my nose up at other beers, I can enjoy them, too.


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Good information guys. I really appreciate it! I'll take a ride over the the Fresh market here in a bit and poke around in there a bit. I have a Total Wine near my house too, would they be similar to the Total Beverage place mentioned? Also maybe a couple of dumb questions. But, do you guys drink from the bottle of can or pour into a mug or glass to form a "head" ( I think it's called, otherwise the foam) to release flavor? Also, do you prefer it cold or room temp? I've read about both.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Namerifrats said:


> Good information guys. I really appreciate it! I'll take a ride over the the Fresh market here in a bit and poke around in there a bit. I have a Total Wine near my house too, would they be similar to the Total Beverage place mentioned? Also maybe a couple of dumb questions. But, do you guys drink from the bottle of can or pour into a mug or glass to form a "head" ( I think it's called, otherwise the foam) to release flavor? Also, do you prefer it cold or room temp? I've read about both.


The Total Beverage by me used to be called Total Wine. In fact when I was typing the message I typed Total Wine. So they should be very similar. The one by me has two aisles of single beer to choose from.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Namerifrats said:


> Good information guys.... Also maybe a couple of dumb questions. But, do you guys drink from the bottle of can or pour into a mug or glass to form a "head" ( I think it's called, otherwise the foam) to release flavor?


Depends on the beer. If I'm drinking a "yardbeer" (Icehouse, Corona, Bud, etc) I keep it in the bottle. If it's a better beer, or one of my homebrews, it goes in a glass. I haven't had a can of beer in ages. 



Namerifrats said:


> Also, do you prefer it cold or room temp? I've read about both.


Never room temperature, but "cellar" temperature (55) for most ales. "Yardbeers" and lagers are better straight from the frig. YMMV


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm getting pretty thirsty here. 

Like Kaisersozei said, if your buying good beer pour it in a glass. Like wine or spirits, it has a nose.


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

I think I'll pour it into a glass. I doubt I'd buy any cans at all anyway. I really like glass bottles, something I really miss about sodas these days. They just tasted better in a glass bottle.


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks agin for all the info provided by you guys. Went out today and picked up around 35 singles to try out. Mostly Microbrews, the Amber Bock and Sam Adams were the only large produced beers I bought. I even ordered a Red Oak with dinner tonight. So far, I enjoyed the Red Oak, and knocked out a Sam Adams Boston Lager and I'm a fan so far. Will try a few more tommorow. :chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Smoked said:


> Try anything from the Stone Brewery. Do you have a BevMos near buy or maybe a Trader Joes?


:tpd:

Also try anything from Rogue, it's a brewery in Oregon. It rocks. :tu


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

Agreed on Rogue, expensive, but worth every penny. I think that the Morimoto Soba is the best beer on the market.

If you're checking out new beers, and it sounds like you are, give some of the New Belgium Brewery beers a shot. Fat Tire, Abbey Ale and Blue Paddle are all very tasty.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Beer advocate is a good resource.

The Beer Judge Certification Program also has a lot of information about beer styles and commercial examples for each. It contains detailed information about each style as a reference for homebrewers and people that want to judge beer competitions.

www.bjcp.org


----------



## MooseToga (Jan 31, 2008)

A tip for a budding beer aficionado - fresh from the tap is always better than bottled. Find a bar near you that has an assortment of microbrews on tap, and make sure it's a *beer* bar - when you look down the bar, you should see lots of people drinking pints, not a bunch of weenies with martinis. If you'd rather have good beer at home, see if there are any breweries near you that offer growlers, which are half-gallon jugs that they fill fresh from the tap. They stay fresh for a week or two in the fridge, and the beer is noticeably better than the same exact beer bought bottled from the store.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Beer from cans is so nasty. 
Either fresh from the tap or in a bottle.

I will have to do some "research" on the half gallon thing, sounds good though. It won't last a week so I really won't worry about it losing the freshness.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

leasingthisspace said:


> Beer from cans is so nasty.


If you like American pale ale, pick up some Oskar Blues Dales Pale Ale and I think you might change your mind.

http://www.oskarblues.com/brew/


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

guinness my boy guinness.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

I've heard that beer actually keeps better in a can than it does in a glass bottle. In a can virtually zero air and light can seep in and degrade the beer. There is just a prejudice against cans that they are for cheap and lower quality beers so that is why all the better beers are put in bottles instead of cans. This in turn probably only further reinforces the idea of the superiority of bottles.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

Folks....be careful your heading down a road which has left me unsatified with pale ale beer..... once you have sampled real beer there is no going back willingly.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

1f1fan said:


> If you like American pale ale, pick up some Oskar Blues Dales Pale Ale and I think you might change your mind.
> 
> http://www.oskarblues.com/brew/


I will have to look into that. Looks good. It may end up being the only canned be I have liked but I will have to wait til I get back to try it. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

theycallmedan'lboone said:


> guinness my boy guinness.


 Guiness is the standard to rate all bier in its class. "The Duck-Rabbit" porter style beer brewed in Farmsville NC will give Guiness a run for its money. Real beer as found in this country prior to the 1940's is coming back. There is a Canadian beer that will knock your socks off if you look at the Alc %. At 9% it tastes great.


----------



## Waynegro-cl (Jun 30, 2008)

If you like stout beers you can never go wrong with Guinness (my favorite), Murphys. Not stout but excellent beers, Heineken, Amstel Light, Smithwicks, a great Italian beer if you can find it, is Peroni.
Also, here are a few sites you have got to check out and they will be very helpful.
http://www.herestobeer.com/lda.aspx?ReturnUrl=/default.aspx

http://www.thebeermag.com/

http://www.moderndrunkardmagazine.com/issues/05_04/05-04-drunk-talk.htm

http://www.bpong.com/ (if you're into intramural beer events)

Hope these help. Salute!!


----------



## RETSF (Dec 7, 2006)

I subscribe to several of the beer forums, but I don't look to them for their recommendations. I simply look at the shelf and see whats available and rate wheat beer against wheat beer, single bocks against simular other bock beers. After that I look up the brewery and see what they recommend the glass type and serving temp of the poured, dwawn beer should be to experience its fullest flavor. once I rate the beer I then throw it up against whats written in the forums. Keep in mind everyones pallet is different so the rated in the beer forum may rate the specific beer diffrenetly than you do.


----------

